# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Creative Poems

## *~Rexhina~*

We had to do poems for homework at my British Literature class, id didn't matter if they rhymed or not, mine doesn't:p 

ok here is  a poem that we had to write that starts the same as the "Tale of the Sea" but i had to write for my own fears and...

Time of Fear
This tale is true and mine.
It tells a terrible, perilous and fearful
time in my life. Because of our president's 
laxity, a country turned to chaos within a 
year.I saw parents fraught with worry and 
frustration. The crises in this 
small country led adolescents own guns. 
These ignorant gangsters, didn't even know 
the proper use of a gun. Shooting through 
the sky they thought it was for fun, little 
did they know that many accidents were about 
to come. The skies darkened, everything 
seemed so gloomy at night. Shooting noises 
were incessant and loud every night and 
every daylight. Praying every night for my 
family to be all right, and praying that 
every person in this country to be safe, and 
the killing, kidnapping, and stealing could 
stop. Fortunately it did stop, but I will 
never forget this horrible event in my life.

here is one that we had to make a character and describe the character as Geffret Chaucer did in Cantebury Tales

The Orphan
There was an orphan little girl named Mary, 
with a mouthful of blueberries. All she did 
was eat blueberries. She was clever for her 
young age. She was inquired about her
parents all the time, and every time she 
mourned deeply inside. She wore old ragged 
clothes, her black shoes had each an hole.
She had brown hair and eyes and looked like 
she has been homeless a long time. Kind, 
gregarious and helpful she was. When it came 
to money her friendly personality would 
increase as possibly.A good story teller she 
was, when money was afforded to her.
Being rich was her goal. Disparaging rich 
people though was her fun at any cost.
Going to church she didn't care much.
Overworking made her look old. But inside
she was a child left alone in this unfair 
world.

----------


## Englander

Very nice one!

----------


## AngelGirl

Cool Ones:)

----------


## Arlind

Vey nice !!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

thank you

xxxx

----------


## Pyes_Lotin

..Komplimente Ana..!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

faleminderit Pyes Lotin :)

p.s: uhh sa i le zecem eshte bebushi ne avatar

----------


## **Jonushka**

great poems!!!congrats hon!!!
Ciao ;)

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

thank you sweety :)
muahh

----------


## AngelGirl

what grade did u get for the poems, if u font mind me asking?

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

92 not bad, though i thought i would get an 80 because i suck at creating poems, and they don't rhyme but they teacher said that doesn't have to rhyme... so i went for it lol

----------


## AngelGirl

92% rite?
Thats cool ;) hope u get 100 next time (K)

----------


## Mr_Right

I didnt know that u would become a poet as well, coz chinese arent dat gud at dis. anywayz its very good.

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

ok duhet te benim ne Biritish Literature, nje Love poem, prandaj me imagjinaten time :P e bera

*Remembrance*
I was a child and so was he,
innocent, and hyper  I was indeed.
He on the other hand, was quite different from me.
But this difference was what attracted him to me.
His protection I admired, but his rebellious attitude
made me feel unsafe, and often distant myself.
I called him my friend, because that was what he 
called me too.
As years passed I thought about my feelings and his.
His jealousy, protectiveness and gifts, 
made me think, maybe he is in love with me.

Is it just an infatuation,
I often asked myself.
I don't know if I love him,
because I am too young for that.
I don't know what love is.
I thought to myself. 
Oh I just should get a girl friend,
and forget about this guy who is driving me insane.

As days past, things turned around.
It was him who distanced himself,
and started disappearing for a while.
I missed him a lot, and thought of where was he.
Than I saw him one day, blissful I started walking towards him.
Than quickly a much older girl, appears and kisses him.

I was shocked, and didn't know who she was.
"maybe it's a cousin, or... or just a friend that I don't know?"
He gave me an apologetic smile, and asked me
how was I. 
What could I have said, I was about to cry.
Unwillingly I said I was fine, and than turned around
with tears in my eyes.
I didn't want him to see me crying,
So I quickly wiped my tears, and
without looking at him, I said I had to go.
Fraught with jealousy, and hurt, I started walking toward home.

What was I thinking to have liked him.
He is 3 years older, and I look like a child
to him. 
I kept thinking of how stupid my feelings were.
Why was I bothered by this, when I wanted
not to care for him anymore.
Now he is calling me sister, oh what a jerk.
Who does he think he is... that intolerable ugly thing.
I kept cursing, hating him more and more.
But one day this all feelings were forgotten.
I met a guy friend, who was quiet attractive.
We started talking, about friends and family.
He was a bit like me, and I thought he would
be a great friend to me.
I was right he proved to me a great friend indeed.
He was respective to me, my friends and family.
I considered him just a friend, but my first crush
didn't think so. He kept nagging me and told me
I shouldn't be friends with that guy anymore.
I started yelling, and told him to leave me alone.
He grabs my hand, kisses me on the forehead,
"you know you are cute when you get mad."
I stared at him still mad, thinking, "how dare he,
complain and tell me what to do. I never mention
his girlfriend, and I do not care to."

I left without talking,
and he saw that I was still mad.
He wanted to follow me and apologize.
But he knew I wouldnt' tolerate that.
As days passed, I didn't feel like talking to my new friend.
And the guy that I liked, dumped his girlfriend.
The bell rings all of a sudden.
I open the door.
He is stading outside in the rain.
He intensly looks at me intensly with his beautiful blue eyes.
And sweetly three words come out
of his mouth "I am sorry Ana," reaching out his hand
He hands me a banquet of red roses and leans to give me a hug.
I kindly smile, warmly hug him and kiss him on the chick.
I think he loves me, I thought for a second.
Suddenly a note falls on the floor.
"it comes with the flowers," he says shyly to me.
Curiously I open it, and than I read it out loud.
"I love you!" the three sweetest words
I have been waiting to hear from him
for quiet so long. 
From that day on, we always have been together,
No matter what obsticles came in the way,
We tried everything, to maintain the love that we have.

----------

